# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > डायबिटीज़ >  स्*वस्*थ रहने के लिए बदलें लाइफस्*टाइल|||||||||||

## Apurv Sharma

डायबिटीज एक खतरनाक रोग है जो मरीज को धीरे धीरे अपनी आगोश में लेता जाता है और अगर मरीज ने अपना शुगर लेवल कम नहीं किया तो यह रोग उस पर अपना शिकंजा कसता जाता है और एक दिन मरीज दिल के दौरे या स्ट्रोक या लकवा या अंधेपन का शिकार हो जाता है।
डायबिटीज एक गंभीर बीमारी है जिसे साइलेंट किलर भी कहा जाता है। इस बीमारी में ब्*लड में ग्लूकोज का स्तर सामान्य से अधिक बढ़ जाता है और ब्*लड सेल्*स इस शुगर को उपयोग नहीं कर पाती। डायबिटीज कंट्रोल करने के लिए डाइट, एक्सरसाइज की महत्त्वपूर्ण भूमिका है। इसके साथ ही दवाओं का भी रोल होता है। लाइफस्टाइल से जुड़ी आदतों में जैसे डाइट कंट्रोल, वजन पर नियंत्रण, कोलेस्ट्रॉल पर काबू, धूम्रपान छोड़ना, एल्कोहल का सेवन कम करना और शारीरिक गतिविधियां बढ़ाना आदि शामिल हैं। अगर हम अपनी लाइफस्टाइल में ये जरूरी बदलाव ले आएं तो फिर हमारी ब्लडशुगर काबू में आ सकती है साथ ही दवाओं पर हमारी निर्भरता भी कम हो सकती है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*खान-पान में करे बदलाव :-*डायबिटीज पर नियंत्रण रखने में पोषण और खान-पान की भूमिका सबसे अहम होती है। एक निश्चित समय पर भोजन करने से ब्लड शुगर का स्तर नियंत्रण में रहता है।
चीनी एवं अन्य मीठे पदार्थो का सेवन कम से कम करें या ना करें। साथ ही चोकर युक्त आटा, हरी सब्जियां अधिक से अधिक लें। मीठे फलों को छोड़ कर अन्य फल का सेवन करें। साथ ही एक बार में ज्यादा खाने की बजाय आहार को छोटे छोटे अंतराल में लें, घी तेल से बनी एवं तली भुनी चीजों से परहेज करें। इसके अलावा गेहूं, जौ एवं चने को मिला कर बनी रोटी यानी मिस्सी रोटी शुगर में बहुत फायदेमंद होती है, इसलिए इसका सेवन करें।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*एक्*सरसाइज करें :-*मधुमेह का मरीज चाहे जितनी भी दवाइयां खाता रहे, उसे तब तक कोई खास फायदा नहीं होने वाला जब तक वह व्यायाम नहीं करता। मधुमेह के मरीज को रोजाना आधा घंटा व्यायाम करना चाहिए; इसके लिए वह चाहे जिम जाये या डांस करे या पैदल चले या कुछ और करे। व्यायाम ब्लड शुगर लेवल को कम करने में अहम भूमिका निभाता है और आपको अनेक रोगों से बचाता है।नियमित रूप से एक्*सरसाइज, योग और मार्निंग वॉक डायबिटीज को कंट्रोल करने में बहुत लाभदायक होती है और यह मोटापा नियंत्रण में रखने में मदद करता है जो डायबिटीज का महत्*वपूर्ण कारण है। अध्*ययन बताते है कि एक्*सरसाइज करने से शरीर में खून का दौरा सही रहता है और खून में शक्*कर की मात्रा भी नियंत्रण में रहती है। जिसके परिणामस्*वरूप डायबिटीज का कम खतरा रहता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*नमक कम खाए :-*यह बहुत ध्यान देने योग्य बात है की नमक हाइपटेंशन बढ़ाने में अहम भूमिका होती है। हाइपरटेंशन लोगों को डायबिटीज की तरफ ढकेलने का काम करता है। इसके अलावा ज्*यादा नमक लेने से शरीर में हार्मोनल डिसऑर्डर का खतरा पैदा हो जाता है। और यह टाइप 2 डायबिटीज को बढा भी सकता है। नमक की सही सीमा आपको डायबिटीज को कंट्रोल करने मे मदद करती है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*फाइबर है जरुरी :-
*ब्*लड से शुगर को सोखने में फाइबर का महत्*वपूर्ण योगदान होता है। इसलिये आपको गेहूं, ब्राउन राइस या वीट ब्रेड आदि खाना चाहिये जिससे शरीर में ब्*लड शुगर का स्*तर कंट्रोल रहता है, जिससे डायबिटीज का खतरा कम होता है।*

तनाव से बचें :-*डायबिटीज में तनाव की भूमिका बहुत महत्वपूर्ण होती है। ऑक्*सीटोसिन और सेरोटिन दोनों ही नसों की कार्यक्षता पर असर डालते हैं। तनाव के समय जब एड्रानलिन का रिसाव होता है तब यह डिस्*टर्ब हो जाता है, जिससे डायबिटीज का खतरा पैदा होता है। इसलिए तनाव से बचने की पूरी कोशिश करें। तनाव के कारणों को आपसी बातचीत से हल करें|

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*धूम्रपान निषेध :-*यह तो बहुत ही हानिकारक है यह तो हमें करना ही ना चाहिए| और अगर आप को बहुत ही जरुरी है तो दिन में इस के संख्या कम करे| लम्बे समय तक धूम्रपान करने से दिल और हार्मोन प्रभावित होने शुरू हो जाते है। धूम्रपान की आदत छोड़ देने से आपका स्वास्थ्य तो अच्छा रहेगा ही साथ ही डायबिटीज भी कंट्रोल रहेगी।

----------

